# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Azud de Xerta en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 2' 57'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-28/1468324/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

